# 3D nationals feed back and thoughts.



## jayjay (Feb 9, 2010)

What are your thoughts on how things went for the 3D nationals. Please leave some feed back on your thoughts if you took in the event.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

jayjay said:


> What are your thoughts on how things went for the 3D nationals. Please leave some feed back on your thoughts if you took in the event.


I was there and shot from the White stakes. I would suggest in the future to maybe set them a little closer for the white stakes, they were on average 27 yards, Max distance is 30.... Remember the White stakes have kids from 10 years old up to 14 shooting from them. Making the kids shoot out to almost max on 80% of the shots is totally unfair for them. I know of three kids who shot from the white stakes and they ended up losing all their arrows, because of the distances on the small targets. Other than that It was great I had fun, did not shoot as well as I normally do but still managed to pull of a Gold and win the Grand Prix

Great job on the shoot.


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

At leas you maid a good shooting. Congrat......


----------



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

A better shuttle service to course's c and d would have been nice, considering how long the wait was at times for people to finish their round on the other course. And maybe a kittle better "lawn care" on the walking path between the targets on c&d.


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

Food - great
Courses - great
Organization - great
Prizes and awards - great
Marketing and Sponsorships - incredible
Awards Ceremony - Hot
Registration and scores - fast and accurate

Loved it all... I did not have to ride the buses so i cant comment on their timeliness...


----------



## prarie stalker (Apr 29, 2009)

The course was everything that i wanted for a 3d nationals. the cours was challenging and the hospitality was great that is what i think nationals should be.


----------

